# Muay Thai Australia???



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Ma ers .  Just arrived back home in Brisbane after a yr ish in China studying gongfu and looking to pick up some MT in Either Brisbane or Sydney.  I'm sure I know an MT er  practicing in the valley ( china town, Bris ) but not sure exactly where they are.  Does anyone have a link for an MT noob???

Cheers
Blooming Lotus


----------



## PeachMonkey (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi there,

Progressive Martial Arts in Brisbane (Corner of Fox and Wilde) is the place to check out.   Chief Instructor: Cookie Vassiliou: (07) 33962183.  

http://www.progressivemartialarts.com.au/

Lots of good seminars there as well, including Guro Dan Inosanto and Ajarn Chai Sirisute.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.oceaniamuaythai.com/


This is a link to the Oceania Muay Thai Council, has a bunch of links for Clubs on it!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 4, 2004)

cheers all. artyon:


----------

